# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Проактивный Security Suite

## SDA

В чем суть защиты, которую должен иметь любой компьютер? Образно говоря, она должна быть подобна службе безопасности в закрытом клубе. Один сотрудник работает швейцаром, знает постоянных клиентов и пускает-выпускает только их. А при появлении новых лиц перед входом-выходом быстренько сообщает старшему менеджеру и действует по указаниям этого менеджера. При этом для этого швейцара не должно быть ни "блатных", ни родственников и пропуски-выпуски по взятке для него должны быть неприемлемыми. Другой сотрудник должен следить за внутренним порядком в закрытом клубе, чтобы не дай бог какая-нибудь пакость, заведшаяся в помещении, не уговорила добропорядочных и ничего не ведающих доверенных членов вынести в своих карманах что-то из клуба и тем более не попортила в клубе мебель сама. Аналогия, может, не совсем полная, но так должны работать продукты класса Internet Security, одним из представителей которых стал с недавнего времени хорошо известный Outpost от компании Agnitum. Он прирос антивирусом и антиспамом и стал теперь Outpost Security Suite.
дальше http://www.softkey.info/reviews/review3769.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Интересная статья !Все изготовители продуктов касающиеся безопасности начали выпускать продукты как говорится "все в одном флаконе" Но соц инжинерию ни кто не отменял! Втереть девочке по ушам  запустить хороший файл в принципе не составляет труда. В результате девочка сама выполнит роль трояна проведет аудит сети и сбор нужных данных,мало того отправит этот отчет злоумышленнику. А дальше не составит труда провести анализ и найти слабые места! А самый действенный способ познакомится с этой девочкой лично.... тогда вообще фирма будет скомроментирована конкретно, и такие методы достаточно часто применяются конкурентами в отношении друг друга. Против такого метода все продукты бессильны! ИМХО!

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

ИМХО антивирь они хреновый приктрутили, надо было с доктором или ЛК договариваться, пусть берут пример с Зины.

----------

